# Three Yearling Toggenburg Packgoat Prospects For Sale



## cjcnco (Jul 13, 2015)

I have three yearling Toggenburg packgoat prospects for sale. They were all bottle raised by us, have been well socialized, and have been on lots of walks, on and off lead. They follow very well off lead and don't stray. Have been started on click and reward training. They are all nice boys and I believe will be fine packers. They've just had the packs on for training (there's no weight in them, and the packs aren't for sale). 
Asking $200 each or $500 for all three. I live in New Mexico, about thirty miles east of Albuquerque. Thanks and have a great day!

Walter; DOB May 4, 2014. Current height 33 inches, weight about 165 lbs.



Sherman; DOB March 4, 2014. Current height 33 inches, weight approximately 165 lbs.



Brownie; DOB May 1, 2014. Current height 30 inches, weight approximately 140 lbs. He may not be the biggest, but he's friendly, hardy and should make a nice packer.


----------



## cjcnco (Jul 13, 2015)

Sherman is no longer available. I have another yearling, Spud, that I would be willing to sell. He's also a Toggenburg about the same size as Walter, but without wattles. I'll try to get a picture of him on here soon. I recently bought some Kiko cross doelings out of Wyoming, and will be breeding them late this fall, so I need to thin out my numbers a little bit.


----------

